# Wie viel Watt sollte das Netzteil haben?



## Joel-92 (17. April 2011)

Hallo, wie viel Watt sollte das Netzteil für diesen PC haben?

Mainboard:         Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 (rev 2.1) 
CPU:                 AMD Athlon II X4 640 (4x 3,0 GHz) 
RAM:                 Corsair XMS3 Memory, DDR3, 1333 MHz, 4 GB (2x 2 GB)
Grafikkarte:        Sapphire VAPOR-X HD 5770
Festplatte:         Samsung SpinPoint F3 Desktop Class HD103SJ (1 TB)
SSD:                 Intel X25-V Value SATA Solid-State Drive (40 GB) 
DVD-Brenner:      LG Electronics GH-22LS50
BluRay-Laufwerk: LiteOn iHOS104
 USB 2.0-Karte: Digitus USB 2.0 PCI-Karte
Cardreader: Sharcoon Cardreader

Das Netzteil sollte noch ausreichend sein, wenn man nochmal 4 GB RAM, 1 S-ATA Festplatte und 1-2 PCI Karten aufrüstet (wie z.B. TV-Karte).

Ich hätte jetzt auf ein 550 Watt Netzteil getippt. Wie viel Watt würdet Ihr empfehlen? 

Danke.


----------



## Softy (17. April 2011)

Ein Cougar A350 oder höchstens ein A400 reicht da vollkommen und locker aus.


----------



## Joel-92 (17. April 2011)

Also die CPU liegt bei 95 Watt bnd die Grafikkarte bei 108 Watt auf Vollast. Wie viel alles andere braucht habe ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Dehero (17. April 2011)

550 Watt sind zuviel! Als Netzteil würde ich allerhöchstens eins mit 450 Watt nehmen.


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

Recne die bekannten TDP Werte zusammen (sind eh höher als der Tatsächliche Verbrauch), rechne Pro Laufwerk (egal ob optisches oder Festplatte) 12W und für das Board und Ram 60W. Dann hast du einen groben Richtwert der zudem den tatsächlichen Verbrauch ein gutes Stück übersteigt. Das nimmst du als Puffer. Und jetzt.... viel Spaß beim Rechnen. 
Achja, Lüfter verbrauchen meist 1-2W, kannst du also getrost gnoriren. Soundkarten (also extra Karten) um die 10-20W, ebenso andere Steckkarten wie TV-Karten u.s.w.!


----------



## Own3r (18. April 2011)

Ich würde ein 500W Netzteil nehmen, da hast du dann Reserve für Laufwerke und anders


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. April 2011)

ein 450 watt 80+ bronze reicht völlig, aber wenn du die grafikkarte aufrüstest wäre ein 550watt netzteil besser.bzw die CPU. Wenn es aber Jahrelang so bleibt reicht ein 450watt netzteil.


----------



## Kaktus (18. April 2011)

Nur mal zwei Beispiel.

1. Rechner Freundin
X4 810@3,25Ghz
Asrock 785G
6GB Ram
5770
2 Festplatten
H50
3 Lüfter
Netzteil ist ein be quiet E6 400W. Reicht völlig

2. rechner Schwiegervater
X6 1055T
4GB Ram
2 Platten 
3 Lüfter
TV-Karte
5850
Netzteil ist ein Xilence XQ 400. Etwas knapp, reicht aber.


----------



## Sugar70 (18. April 2011)

Hab auch "nur" ein 450er Netzteil und das reicht voll und ganz!


----------



## DrSin (18. April 2011)

Ich sag mal so, habe ein Mushkin 400W NT und damit läuft problemlos ein i5 2500K @ 4,5Ghz, eine 5870 @ 1000Mhz, 8Gig Ram, 2 HDD's eine SSD, extra Soundkarte, Massig USB Gedönds und auch noch eine Wasserpumpe....


----------



## Joel-92 (18. April 2011)

Danke.

Ich habe mal den Support vom Shop angeschrieben. Der meinte 550 Watt wären ausreichend, er würde aber eher 600 Watt empfehlen


----------



## Own3r (18. April 2011)

Am liebsten würden die dir ein 1200W Netzteil einbauen 

Nimm max. ein 550W NT - das reicht!


----------

